
Made-up difficulty of competitive games - jussehoo
https://the-meanwhale.web.app/?p=moba
======
slezyr
The site doesn't load with the adblocker if you have rules that block
"firebase-analytics.js".

------
ttamslam
Very interesting! Reading this really makes me think about how difficult
Starcraft is for all of the exact same reasons. Interestingly, the “you can’t
control your teammates” adds a whole different level that I hadn’t really
considered explicitly before (synergy vs sum of skill). In a lot of ways, that
specific detail is what has always put me off of non-1v1 competitive games.

~~~
CydeWeys
I can't think of any type of game that's harder than a micro-heavy RTS like
StarCraft. The difficulty of playing that game competitively at the highest
levels is off the charts. The amount of stuff you have to manage
simultaneously is absurd.

That's probably why I liked Total Annihilation more back in the day. It wasn't
as micro-heavy, so the gameplay was more about broader strategic and economic
concerns, and you'd end up winning by throwing larger hordes of units at your
enemy than they could throw back at you.

~~~
spery
I don't think that's the case. Or simply from my own perspective. I use to be
pretty good at Starcraft2 (like top 0.01 percentile according to ladder, which
had me playing vs grandmasters and pros often), but I was never any good at
games like Dota2 (game in which I have more than double the hours of SC2).

I think the main difference is that in team games its much harder to figure
out what you are doing wrong as you're not the sole contributor to the loss.
If you lose in 1v1 in Starcraft, you can watch a replay and pretty easily find
out when you lost and why. And with team games like MOBA's you have 10
variables, instead of just 2, so it's always combination of things that went
wrong. Another big deal is that you have to master 1 race in RTS and you have
a pool of 100 heroes to learn, each with unique mechanics.

~~~
me_me_me
I think the hardest thing about Dota is delayed feedback on the decisions you
make. And while you wait for the feedback you make dozen different decisions
affecting outcome of the first. Not only that your opponents are also making
decisions.

But the craziest thing to me is the skill gap between different divisions.
Tier 1 teams will massacre tier 2 teams to the point of game being a stomp. In
chess you expect top players to win but not completely outrun their opponents.

------
seveneightn9ne
The page doesn't seem to load in Firefox.

------
jussehoo
Sorry about problems with loading... Apparently loading content on fly doesn't
work :/

~~~
remram
"Made-up difficulty of showing text"

~~~
jussehoo
lol

------
f1refly
Horrible website, text was predictable for everyone who ever played something
competitively

------
xwdv
Completely broken in Mobile safari don’t even try it.

~~~
soneca
It worked fine for in Mobile Safari (no ad blocker)

~~~
xwdv
Didn’t try that but browsing without ad blockers though is pretty impractical
so I skipped out.

------
tommek4077
Bullshit Javascript doesn't show any Text.

